# NDS Release List Renovation Project



## JPH (May 27, 2008)

*NDS Release List Renovation Project*

Well, GBAtempers, looks like we need your help. GBAtemp strives to be the best source for NDS release information on the web. 
We want a completely correct NDS release list, with _all_ information filled in. This means all Boxarts, Icons, NFOs, and "TBCs"
Chances are we've posted a NDS release and left out one of those, if not more. Please read below on how you can help out.

*Sure, I can help...*
How can you help out? Simply by looking thru our release list, finding errors and missing info. 
Then, come back to this topic and report the errors you've found. Simple, no?
Please don't link to other scene websites, just alert me of a mistake and the NDS Release number - I can take it from there.

_Example:

NDS #2231, Mario Kart DS (Japan) - Missing NFO, Missing Icon, Boxart Incorrect, Filename Missing_

If you find a mistake, please make sure that it hasn't been posted before.
We'd sure appreciate the help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*List of Releases with Missing Info, NFOs, Boxarts, and Icons*
NDS #2322: Pro Yakyuu Team o Tsukurou - Missing filename, Icon, Romsize
- Thanks xJonny!


----------



## xJonny (May 27, 2008)

NDS #2322: Pro Yakyuu Team o Tsukurou -Missing filename, icon, romsize


----------



## fristi (May 27, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> with ALL information filled in



maiby as extra info:
download play
wifi
multiplayer


----------



## wilddenim (May 27, 2008)

Sllide, got a point - we should add that too.


----------



## wilddenim (May 27, 2008)

NDS #2322: Pro Yakyuu Team o Tsukurou (found on another website so I take no credit for this)


File Name: 

6rz-pytt

Icon:






NFO:

Who can I PM so it can be upload to GBA website? If this post is unwanted, feel free to delete it.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 28, 2008)

Can't Costello make a script to get a list of all the entries with missing fields?


----------



## Pyrofyr (May 28, 2008)

By all info do you also mean things such as:
0003 - Yoshi's Touch n Go -Missing Languages, Genre, Filename, Save Type
0004 - Feel the Magic -Missing Languages, Genre, Filename, Save Type
0005 - WarioWare Touched! (U) - Missing Languages, Genre, Filename, Save Type
0100 - Bokujou Monogatari - Korobokkoru Sute-shon (J) - Missing Languages, Genre, Filename, Save Type
?o.o;

From here I'll just list numbers and issues.
0002~0110 - Missing Languages, Genre, Filename, Save Type
0112~0202 -  Missing Languages, Genre, Filename, Save Type
0203 - Missing Filename, Save Type
0204~0218 - Missing Languages, Genre, Filename, Save Type

If you want translated, all of the larger ranges don't have any of the Japanese titles translated.

It would be nice if Genre was mapped out to all games, as it would make it a lot easier to choose which games people want to play, and they can be directed there when asked "What games are recommended" among other things.

I've checked up to 230, I'll check more later.
I haven't checked NFO's for ANY of them, by the way.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 3, 2008)

why not countercheck with the info from OfflineList? It's fairly accurate


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jun 4, 2008)

They said they already have  a way of getting the info really, they just need to know what's missing info and what not.


----------

